# Problem mit Goneo Domain



## technikundbullshit (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe letztens versucht auf eine meine Domain auf ein neues Blog zu leiten. Bin also ins Goneo Backend und habe wie von Goneo verlangt als Verzeichnis /htdocs/bloggertips angegeben. Sobald ich nun aber auf die Domain http://bloggertips.de gehe, wird mir angezeigt, dass ich keine Inhalte habe.

Habe sogar schon versucht einen neuen Webserver a la www2.bloggertips.de anzulegen. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

Habe schon 2 mal den Support angeschrieben, aber in 5 Tagen immer noch keine Antwort...

Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen kann


----------



## zyclop (11. Februar 2009)

wie wärs mit

http://53706.webtest.goneo.de/bloggertips/



funktioniert!!

Noch was anderes. Wenn du einen günstigen Host suchst kannst du dich gerne melden. Die Werbung ist ja "Augenkrebs" fördernd. Wenn du ja schon eine Domain gekauft hast.

grz Zyclop


----------



## technikundbullshit (11. Februar 2009)

ja, ich weiß, dass http://53706.webtest.goneo.de/bloggertips/ funktioniert. aber ich kann dahin nicht über bloggertips.de zugreifen. das problem ist also, dass keine inhalte angezeigt werden, obwohl ich nach http://53706.webtest.goneo.de/bloggertips/ verlinke.

was meinst du mit günstigen host? goneo ist ziemlich grünstig meiner meinung nach


----------



## zyclop (11. Februar 2009)

Wie verwaltest du deine Domain? Hast du den richten Name Server angegeben? Hast du den richtigen Pfad?

Was zahlst du den? Die Werbung stört dich nicht?


----------



## technikundbullshit (11. Februar 2009)

Also die Domain wird über das Goneo Backend verwaltet https://kundencenter.goneo.de/ und ja, ich habe den richtigen Pfad angegeben. Ich linke auf das Verzeichnis /htdocs/bloggertips dabei wird /htdocs vorgegeben und ich bin auch nur erlaubt eine ebene tiefer zu gehen. sollte also alles passen.

ich zahle ungefähr 5€ im monat, was ich für die leistung ziemlich gut finde. der support ist allerdings mies... welche werbung genau meinst du denn?


----------



## zyclop (11. Februar 2009)

Dann solltest du den Host wechseln 

also ich könnte dir ein Angebot machen für 6€

dafür hast du guten Support und unterstützt eine StartupFirma
ich würde dir vorerst 1gb geben für mehr speicherplatz könnten wir dann bei bedarf weiterverhandeln...ich gehe aber nicht davon aus das du diese 1gb voll aufbrauchst...


was meinst du?


----------



## technikundbullshit (11. Februar 2009)

naja habe bei goneo das homepage profi paket.

http://www.goneo.de/hosting/hosting.html

ist also ziemlich viel drin für rund 4-5€ im monat 

aber wie gesagt der support hilft mir derzeit nicht weiter. habe heute eine dritte email geschrieben. mal sehen ob da nun endlich eine antwort kommt. wenn nicht, werde ich wirklich einmal über einen provider-wechsel nachdenken müssen.


----------



## zyclop (11. Februar 2009)

Ja also das einzige was sie mehr haben ist der Platz und den können wir dir auch zur verfügung stellen. Aber ja melde dich doch wenn du lust hast via Mail.


----------



## Mücmag (12. Mai 2009)

Hi technikundbullshit,

Dein Problem ist ja schon etwas länger her, aber konntest du es denn lösen?

Hatte mal das selbe Problem bei Goneo.de, habe aber in der Goneo-Hilfe die Lösung nach ein paar Minuten gefunden. Dann ging es auch einfandfrei. 

Hatte sonst eigentlich wenig Schwierigkeiten mit Goneo, auch der Support war bei mir immer recht schnell. 

Wie ist denn dein Problem ausgegangen, bin mal Neugierig?


----------

